
State of Mobile Networks: USA - matan_a
https://opensignal.com/reports/2017/02/usa/state-of-the-mobile-network/
======
LeanderK
I remember reading a proposed acquisition of T-Mobile US by Sprint. At least
looking at the speed-data, revenue and profit T-Mobile looks to be better
positioned than Sprint, so why should the Deutsche Telekom sell it's
subsidiary?

